# American rank structure



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 02:19:28 -0500*
I was wondering if anyone could outline the American non-commissioned 
rank structure for me. Be damned if I know what a master sergeant is!
I was wondering if 
anyone could
outline the American non-commissioned rank structure for me. Be damned 
if I know
what a master sergeant is!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 09:17:25 EST*
The U.S. forces all have a different NCO rank structure.  The Army looks like 
this:
E-1= Private E-2=Private E-3= Private First Class E-4= Corporal 
E-5=Sergeant E-6=Staff Sergeant E-7=Sergeant First Class E-8= Master 
Sergeant or First Sergeant Based on position...the 1SG has a diamond in the 
middle of his/her chevrons E-9= Sergeant Major, or Command Sergeant Major 
CSM has a wreathed star in the middle of the chevrons..
I believe the Air Force‘s Master Sergeant is equiv. to E-7, while the 
Marine‘s MSG is the same as the Army.
Hope this helps.
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 14:43:50 -0500*
Well I've always heard I may be misinformed that we have the highest 
quality infantry in the world.
I wouldn't want to mess with some of the guys I've met from RCR and 
PPCLI.

    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jay Digital
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 2:19 AM
    Subject: American rank structure
    I was wondering if anyone could outline the American 
non-commissioned rank structure for me. Be damned if I know what a 
master sergeant is!
Well I've always 
heard I may be
misinformed that we have the highest quality infantry in the
world.
I wouldn't want to 
mess with some
of the guys I've met from RCR and PPCLI.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 13:02:24 -0800*
There is a discussion of US rank structure, including its evolution and some
opinions about "point up, point down" at:
 http://www.tanknet.org/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000480.html 
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 16:17:34 EST*
What‘s the dif between a Spec-4 and a Cpl?  What does ‘Gunnery Sgt‘ 
describe?
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 16:20:29 EST*
Although I certainly won‘t take issue with the assertion that the Canadian 
Infantry is among thefinest in the world, I might add from personal 
experience that the physical fitness requirements for entrance to the U.S. 
Army Airborne, Ranger, or SF Q courses might seem easy in comparison to the 
standards you mentioned.  That is done on purpose, in order to sucker naive 
soldiers into applying for these courses.  Then, once you are in the cadre‘s 
clutches, they kick your butt to the point of complete exhaustion.  Getting 
in is relatively easy...it‘s graduating that is so difficult! This 
successful method of recruiting also explains why our candidates for 
President are such boneheads, and why we keep voting them into office...
Respectfully,
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 17:01:41 -0500*
I dunno about Spec-4 and Cpy but I think Gunnery Sergeant is a Marine rank
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 4:17 PM
Subject: Re: American rank structure
> What‘s the dif between a Spec-4 and a Cpl?  What does ‘Gunnery Sgt‘ 
> describe?
> 
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 18:12:43 -0600*
Go here:  they have the US Army, US Air Force, US Marines, and US Navy 
enlisted ranks, with insiginas
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 1:19 AM
  Subject: American rank structure
  I was wondering if anyone could outline the American non-commissioned 
rank structure for me. Be damned if I know what a master sergeant is!
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Go here: they have the US Army, 
US Air Force,
US Marines, and US Navy enlisted ranks, with insiginas
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
1:19
  AM
  Subject: American rank 
structure

  I was wondering if 
anyone could
  outline the American non-commissioned rank structure for me. Be damned 
if I
  know what a master sergeant 
is!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 18:31:20 -0600*
Sorry, go here:  http://grunt.8m.com/rank3.htm 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 1:19 AM
  Subject: American rank structure
  I was wondering if anyone could outline the American non-commissioned 
rank structure for me. Be damned if I know what a master sergeant is!
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Sorry, go here:  http://grunt.8m.com/rank3.htm 
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 
1:19
  AM
  Subject: American rank 
structure

  I was wondering if 
anyone could
  outline the American non-commissioned rank structure for me. Be damned 
if I
  know what a master sergeant 
is!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 21:04:54 EST*
No difference from a pay grade point of view, but a Specialist 4th Class or 
"Spec 4" is not regarded as an NCO.  There used to be specialist grades all 
the way up to Specialist 8th Class, filled with admin and medical types.  Now 
I believe that only Spec 4 remains, and from there it‘s Sgt, etc.  Gunnery 
Sgt is the USMC equivalent of a Sergeant First Class...essentially a platoon 
Sgt.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

